

Did YC Fellowship Program Accept All Candidates by August 15, 2015? - Bafri

After applying to YC Fellowship Program and expecting a response on August 15, 2015 per their stated dated, we have been neither accepted nor declined. Did the YC Fellowship Program drop the ball, fail to properly notify, or what? Was any company accepted on August 15, 2015?
======
wietsevr
I've received an e-mail from YC in which they say that they'll send out
interview invitations on August 18. Due to the large number of applications,
they needed a few extra days to read them.

------
Bafri
They should post that information on their website.

------
Bafri
CORRECTION: ...by August 15, 2015?...stated date...

~~~
Bafri
FYI: Their contact email address fellowship@ycombinator.com does not work.

------
Bafri
wietsevr, thanks for the update. At least you got an email. Perhaps, a good
omen.

